# HELP! 8-week old puppy crate training



## Cookie2012 (Aug 28, 2012)

We just got a 2-month old pup 5 days ago and she whines every night when I put her inside her cage.  I know that's a normal behavior because she's just a baby and she probably misses her parents and her siblings but I was wondering if you guys think its better IF--

> I sleep beside her cage (which we placed in the living room because that's where we mostly hang out during daytime) until she gets used to being in it (if that day ever comes haha!)
OR
> I just leave her there every night and go sleep in my room (all our bedrooms are quite far from the living room) and let her get used to being in the cage overnight.

Her first night at home, I let her sleep beside me in my bed. The second night, we started "crate training" her (although we didn't really use a crate, we got her a cage that's big enough for her to play around in) and that's when all the whining and howling started. I slept in the living room so that she can see me and hear my voice but there are times when it really breaks my heart and I'm tempted to take her out. I just don't do it because I know that its just gonna prolong the "training" process. Some people say she will eventually get used to it and I should just ignore the crying.. I haven't gotten any decent sleep since we got her because she would whine for hours (she'd stop for a few minutes and fall asleep but then go back to whining after 20 minutes) and I also kind of miss sleeping in my comfy bed.. I don't know what to do. :smilie_tischkante:

Help? Thanks a lot guys..


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've had puppies that young. I put them in a crate by my bed so that I could put my fingers through the crate and touch them. Put a divider in the crate so that the pup has enough room to stand and turn around. If there is too much room they'll go pee or poo in the crate. It usually doesn't take too long for puppy to get used to the crate, if you stick to a schedule and be consistent. You'll probably have to get him up at night for potty breaks. They could still use the crate for potty, even if it's made smaller, because your puppy is so young. It eventually all works out, it will just take some time, because of the age of your pup. Good luck!


----------

